# Welsh Meet Time Again!!



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Right.....!

Back from hols, new wheel to replace my damaged one, my tracking back online......

I'm now desparately in need of some country roads driving to blow away the spring blues...... 

So... calling all the usual suspects as well as anyone else who fancies a blast, get your diaries out and lets arange another hoon around Brecon.....

Any Sundays from here til eternity are fine with me, as are quite a few Saturdays as well....

So dust off your driving boots, put the hardtop back inthe garage, check those tyre pressures and lets hit the road.....

Suggestions welcome as ever 

(BMW drivers need not apply - you know you are welcome anyway!)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Right.....!
> 
> (BMW drivers need not apply - you know you are welcome anyway!)


I get the feeling that invite might be retracted when it gets swaped for an M3 in the next year Â : 

Pop up and say hello sometime soon mate when the tan has worn off ;D

PJ & mart


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

As usual - although I do start twitching when people mention Wales meets now.....the same way Clunes did when then said "the Luftwaffe" 

Problem is most w/e until end April are out for us now - how about early May?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm easy with dates. Just don't clash with the rugby is my only motto 

I get a twitch too....... just remembering some of those roads


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Hiya Tim!

I was going to post a separate thread about Sou'westers meeting up again, but now you have everyone's attention, I'm gonna try and hijacks instead 

No disrespect, but much as I luv 'em, I'm starting to get Welsh road fatigue. As a hastily arranged alternative, Stu and I went to Exmoor for a blast last Sunday and it was a revelation.

The (my) usual A39 route across the Exmoor National Park was lovely as ever (see my new sig pic - thanks to Stu, whose car can be vaguely seen in the reflection), but we took an alternative route back from Lynmouth via B roads all the way to Taunton (M5). This route was among the best I've ever driven, with hardly any traffic. It's so much better than doing the (relatively) uninspiring stretch of A39 from M5 to Minehead.

I'm keen to go do it again, combining a stop off at Lynmouth or other north Devon seaside village. We could have a picnic on the moors if the weather is nice enough, or else pub lunch. I'm conscious that it will only be a matter of a month or so before tourists start clogging up the roads, so would like to guage interest asap.

Whether this would be an alternative to the next Welsh meet (roughly same part of the world, unless of course you live in Wales!) or a separate meet would be up to you guys. I for one won't be going back to Wales for a while, but I know you'll have fun whichever you choose.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

I could be interested Rob - depending on the dates - Bath is my weekend haunt so usually about in that region.

Oh and thats if you dont mind a Revo'd oil burner joining you...


----------



## ttim (May 6, 2002)

Tim / Rob

It would be great to catch up again.
Just let me know when.

Tim


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

me(and 'er indoors).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Rob,

if you can beat that trip between Treherbert (?) and Hirwaun, I'm up for it 

Seriously - doesn't have to be Wales, but as those are my local roads its just easier for me....

So unless anyone has a major penchant for sheep shagging, I'm happy for Rob to hijack and take over......


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Depending on dates I would like to come


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Me too!!
Treherbet or over the bridge to Lynmouth.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> No disrespect, but much as I luv 'em, I'm starting to get Welsh road fatigue. As a hastily arranged alternative, Stu and I went to Exmoor for a blast last Sunday and it was a revelation.
> 
> The (my) usual A39 route across the Exmoor National Park was lovely as ever (see my new sig pic - thanks to Stu, whose car can be vaguely seen in the reflection), but we took an alternative route back from Lynmouth via B roads all the way to Taunton (M5). This route was among the best I've ever driven, with hardly any traffic. It's so much better than doing the (relatively) uninspiring stretch of A39 from M5 to Minehead.
> 
> I'm keen to go do it again, combining a stop off at Lynmouth or other north Devon seaside village.


Seconded - truly stunning drive.....



















although not to keen to broadcast to the Â [smiley=stop.gif] exactly what route we intend to take Â


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Cool, now for suggested dates.

April's almost out of the question for me and I doubt I'll be back from hols by 4th May, which is a bank holiday weekend anyway (roads bound to be relatively busy).

Sunday 11th May is the GTI International meet, although that's in Suffolk and I don't suppose too many folk from the South West will make the effort (?)

That leaves Sunday 18th May, which seems oh so far away.

Thoughts? If you guys decide to go off in April, I won't be offended and will be more than happy to give details of proposed route/stops.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> Cool, now for suggested dates.
> 
> April's almost out of the question for me and I doubt I'll be back from hols by 4th May, which is a bank holiday weekend anyway (roads bound to be relatively busy).
> 
> ...


Well it's gotta be *Saturday 10th then?
*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw1.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw.jpg
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/headed/bmw2.jpg

maybe  :


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Well it's gotta be *Saturday 10th then?
> *


Oops, I forgot to mention that I can't make it on the 10th, as that's when I'll be whizzing around the track in various exotica (my Xmas pressie from Gemma).


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Potentially a mini-hoon on for Sunday April 6th if anyone can make that day?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

> Potentially a mini-hoon on for Sunday April 6th if anyone can make that day?


See what the response is, but im prob free.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> Potentially a mini-hoon on for Sunday April 6th if anyone can make that day?


I'm off to watch Bristol City play Carlisle in the final of LDV Vans Trophy at the Cardiff Millennium stadium on Sunday afternoon. I could do Saturday the 5th if Stu is...

Rob


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> I'm off to watch Bristol City play Carlisle in the final of LDV Vans Trophy at the Cardiff Millennium stadium on Sunday afternoon. I could do Saturday the 5th if Stu is...
> 
> Rob


hhmm.....I know we are doing SOMETHING that day.... ;D 

Seriously though....am concerned about mini-hooning in wales at weekends now,...my car has been Â [smiley=stop.gif] twice of late and both TT meet related Â so cannae risk anymoe or else it is no more TT driving which would mean [smiley=end.gif] Â :-/

Exmoor yes....Wales.... :-/

Sorry.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Sunday the 6th rings a bell, so i'm sure i must have something on. Yep thats it, a mini hoon in Wales, with the obvious fun & games the night before ;D 

I'm pretty tied up for the rest of April with the 10 day San Marino GP trip, then back in the US at the end of April, beginning of May, followed straight away by a weekender in Dublin. 2nd week of May onwards seems pretty much OK for the bigger Welsh/South West drive.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Sunday the 6th rings a bell, so i'm sure i must have something on. Yep thats it, a mini hoon in Wales, with the obvious fun & games the night before ;D


You're not allowed in Wales any more as you didn't get a special certificate proving your performance last time you were here!   ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mart:

What kind of performance are you talking about?  ;D I will get a certificate this time. I think car was slightly more stock last time i was in Wales, not that you'd have noticed with the exceptional quality of my driving  ;D  8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Mart:
> 
> What kind of performance are you talking about?  ;D I will get a certificate this time. I think car was slightly more stock last time i was in Wales, not that you'd have noticed with the exceptional quality of my driving  ;D  8)


No certificate as such - he just fucking certifiable.... *lol*

Stu - shame


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Cheers mate  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

So when and where is this Welsh meet?


----------

